
The ListServe Experiment..Says Goodbye - artur_makly
https://thelistservearchive.com/2018/05/19/thank-you-and-goodbye/
======
artur_makly
This was a great online experiment.

What is it?

1\. The Listserve is a massive e-mail list -- a 'listserv.'

2\. Each day, one person is randomly selected to write one e-mail to the
growing list. That's the only e-mail allowed to be sent to The Listserve.

(And the winner's e-mail address won't be disclosed to the listserv -- unless
they want it to be.)

3\. Tune in above. Let's see what happens.

------
artur_makly
The archive of emails:
[https://thelistservearchive.com/index.html](https://thelistservearchive.com/index.html)

